# 1" threaded disc brake fork?



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anyone know of a 1" threaded disc brake fork?

Or, I found where I can buy just the tab to weld on a fork. In that case what fork would be rigid enough to take the stress of a disc brake?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Considering a 1" threadless disc fork is near impossible to find (nashbar saved me)

Threaded will be near impossible. You probably can get one custom made, but that would be very expensive. A LBS quoted me a price for a custom waterford 1" threadless disc fork for about 500 bucks.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I would look to switch to threadless to have some more options. do you really need a quill stem? Why do you want discs?


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

kiwisimon said:


> I would look to switch to threadless to have some more options. do you really need a quill stem? Why do you want discs?


I dont have to use a quill stem, in fact I would like to have a stem that I can change bars without unwrapping them. Can I put 1 1/8th threadless headset on an old frame?

I have hydraulic disc brakes on my MTB, and love them. They are like butter I tell ya!! I dont care about the added weight, no cable stretch, tons of feel, and work great wet. Also, I dont like the look of machined rims for regular brakes.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

no you are stuck with the 1 inch tube. plenty more options with a 1 inch threadless and it will give you the stem you want. check this out http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=6995

go see you LBS and get them to order the fork as they will be doing the headset (I presume)


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*CX Fork.*

CX bike?


kiwisimon said:


> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=6995


At 400mm, that fork could be more than an inch taller than a typical road fork. Maybe noticeable. Maybe not.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

So you're switching (have switched) to MTB handlebars? No current options for hydraulic levers on drop bars, AFAIK.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> So you're switching (have switched) to MTB handlebars? No current options for hydraulic levers on drop bars, AFAIK.


I have not decided yet, either a MTB flat bar, or a flipped and chopped drop bar, and put the MTB lever kinda close to the stem. Mustache bars would work too. It is for a single speed/fixie so I dont have to worry about shifters.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

You may already have this covered but I will mention it here in case someone else is searching for info on such a project.

MTB levers too small to fit on bars designed for road levers (chopped drops and most mustache bars). It would take filing out the ID of the lever clamp to make them fit, and even then one might need a lever with a two-piece clamp to install it inboard of any significant bends in the bar.

Using and road BB7 with a top-mount road lever would be another option.


----------

